# Handling New rats !



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, 

I got my two girly rats misty and sandy on wednesday, they are settling into their new home pretty well !!

however misty is quite shy and timid and whenever i try to stroke her or pick her up she just goes crazy and runs away.

Sandy is much more friendly and easier to grab hold of.

Have you got any tips that will help me bond with them better so they will be used to me and not scared.

I Have been told to let thme on my bed but wont they just jump off and go exploring where they shouldnt be?

please i need all the advice i can get?

thankyou, keira


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Try searching for 'forced socialization'. Do give them some time to settle in, though. A frightened baby can bite fairly hard when startled.

As for the bed, I haven't tried it, since my room's a horrible sty, but we play with the ratties on the dining room table. Set up a few boxes or such for them to play in. The ratties have looked over the edge a lot, but always see to figure it's much too far down and the yogies are up here anyway and so go back to darting about. Now, if they can grab something and climb down they will do. You'll have to watch them, unless you've rattie-proofed the room.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i let mine onto my bed if the living room hasnt been rat-proofed. i just move the edges of the quilt onto the bed so none of it hangs over the edge and sit at a corner to make sure none of them decide to rattie-sail over the edge. they have a ball running around under the quilt, and pouncing on each other.

they also like to play on the table when they're free-ranging in the living room. they have worked out how to shimmy up the legs of the kitchen chairs, then onto the back, then onto the table. the only thing they havent worked out how to get onto is the tv, but that will change now that my daughter has moved back so i had to re-arrange furniture to accomodate her stuff..


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Hi Keira,
When I got my two sister rats, one was fine with me holding her but the other was nervous and would run away. What I did was open the cage door throughout the day, and feed her by hand. Once she was fine with that and seemed to trust me, I began just taking her out. She was still nervous when I took her out but I did not let that stop me. It took about 2 weeks, but now she comes to me and is so much better about wanting to be held. She trusts me now and looks forward to coming out to hang out with me. 
Every night, when things are calmed down in my house, I take all three rats out for playtime. I was nervous at first thinking they would run away and hide, but they have been really great. I sit on the couch with them and they run all over me, the couch and my two end tables. So far no one has tried to get off the couch or tables. They love this free play time. My dog Chi Chi the Chihuahua also LOVES to play with them. They are all very interested in her and try to get on her back for a ride. The dog has not let them do this yet ,but she seems to be warming up to the idea. They get one hour on the couch at night, and I also take them out to hold them at least 2-3 times a day , sometimes more. I am planning on making a playpen for them asap so I can let them out for longer periods of time.


----------

